# Union Station Windows



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi all, 

I am working on my station, need to glue new windows in it. I know I have seen information on this somewhere, but I have done some searching but with no luck.

So what kind of glue do you use to glue new windows to your buildings?? I have a 799 that I am working on, and the Mystic station will be cleaned up a little ways down the road.

Thanks in advance,
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I use a hot glue gun.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I never tried it, but would rubber cement be fine? At least it cleans off nicely if you decide to change it or replace them.


----------

